# Kranke Seerosen ?



## Teichforum.info (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich bin nun seit ein paar auch stolzer Besitzer eines Teiches.
Bin also hier im Forum und auch auf dem Gebiet des Teiches Anfänger.

Mein Teich wurde aus L-Steinen und Teichfolie gebaut, ist 5x4x0,8m 
und wurde komplett mit Grundwasser gefüllt.
Ich hoffe das das mit dem Wasser nicht schon ein Fehler war.
Im Teich habe ich nun ein paar Seerosen gepflanzt
Seit 4 Wochen sind sie nun in meinem Teich und sind auch ordentlich gewachsen, aber leider zerfallen die Blätter alle.
Fische habe ich keine in meinem Teich. Zur Zeit tümmeln sich da nur ein paar __ Käfer und so komische __ Würmer drin rum.
achso... der Teich steht den ganzen tag in der Sonne und wird abends ohne sonne leider auch von meinen Rasensprengern erwischt, also die Seerosen werden mit Beregnet 
vieleicht kann mir da jemand von euch weiter helfen was ich falsch mache oder wie ich das in den Griff bekommen kann.
schon mal vielen dank
Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2007)

*Seerose krank*

Hallo Andre,
ich hatte letztes Jahr genau das gleiche Problem.
Wie man auf deinen Bildern schon sehen kann, befinden sich auf den Blättern solche länglichen Schädlinge (ggf. Larven-Art ) die immer wieder Fraßkanäle in den Blättern hervorrufen, bis das Blatt zerfällt.

Ich habe immer versucht, noch einigermaßen intakte Blätter manuel von den "Larven" zu befreien und die stark befallenen Blätter gleich zu entsorgen.
Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg !
Seerosen haben letztes Jahr ganz schlecht geblüht.

Dieses Jahr habe ich die Seerosenm in neue Erde gesetzt und reichlich mit Osmocote düngekegel gedüngt.
Bis jetzt kein neuer Befall erkennbar.

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andre,
__ Seerosenblattkäfer (oder __ Seerosenzünsler ) sollte dies gemacht haben.
Da hilft nur,rein in den Teich, alle befallenen Blätter rausholen und die gesunden absuchen.
Eier befinden sich an der Blattunterseite,die Larven und __ Käfer absammeln und zum    damit.

Gruß, Eugen


----------

